# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Het Jelinek dieet verzacht de symptomen van multiple sclerose en andere spierziekten

## FRANCOIS580

*Het Jelinek dieet verzacht de symptomen van multiple sclerose en andere spierziekten*


*Vele spierziekten zoals Multiple Sclerose (MS) en Amyotrofe laterale sclerose of ALS zijn nog steeds niet te genezen. Dat wil uiteraard niet zeggen dat patiënten doe door deze spierziekten werden getroffen bij de pakken moeten blijven zitten. Vooral de laatste jaren werd heel wat wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar deze ziekten gevoerd. De resultaten daarvan leerden ons dat een aangepaste en gezonde voeding de symptomen van vooral MS maar ook van vele andere spierziekten kan verzachten. Dat is vooral het geval met het jelinek dieet waarmee men vooral de laatste jaren succes boekt om de levenskwaliteit van patiënten met MS, ALS en andere spierziekten te verhogen. Wat vormt de basis van dit jelinek dieet en voor welke spierziekten is dit aangepast eet- en leefpatroon geschikt?*


Vooraleer kennis te maken met het Jelinek dieet moeten we weten wat Multiple Sclerose of MS nu precies is. MS is een chronische, neurologische spierziekte waarvan de oorzaak nog steeds onbekend is en nog geen doeltreffende behandeling tegen bestaat. Deze ziekte zou wel eens door virussen kunnen veroorzaakt worden, maar hierover bestaat nog altijd geen zekerheid. MS wordt wel als een auto- immuunziekte beschouwd waarbij het afweersysteem de normale en gezonde lichaamsweefsels aanvalt. Momenteel is men enkel in staat de symptomen van deze ziekte te verzachten en de ontwikkeling ervan te vertragen. MS is niet leeftijdsgebonden maar wordt vooral vastgesteld bij patiënten tussen twintig en vijftig jaar. Dat wil echter niet zeggen dat MS niet bij jonge kinderen of bij ouderen wordt vastgesteld, ms is van alle leeftijden. Ons land telt ruim tienduizend MS- patiënten, vrouwen zijn daarbij in de meerderheid. De ziekte is niet besmettelijk of levensbedreigend.

*Immuunsysteem*

Bij spierziekten als MS en ALS speelt je immuunsysteem en je natuurlijke weerstand een belangrijke rol. Het Jelinek dieet moet de symptomen van MS moet verzachten en de verdere ontwikkeling ervan afremmen.

Het Jelinek dieet is gebaseerd op het feit dat je immuunsysteem niet versterkt, maar integendeel, verzwakt wordt. Het immuunsysteem maakt op een bepaald moment geen onderscheid meer tussen lichaamseigen en vijandige stoffen, waardoor de eerste symptomen van MS opduiken. Uit onderzoeken blijkt verder dat de ziekte in grote mate beïnvloed wordt door de weersomstandigheden. Hitte en hoge luchtvochtigheid maar even goed lage temperaturen en temperatuurschommelingen kunnen de symptomen van zowel MS als van ALS plots verergeren.

*Aangepaste voeding*

Jelinek, de geestelijke vader van het gelijknamige dieet, was een academisch geschoolde arts uit Australië, die zelf het slachtoffer van MS werd. Aan de hand van zijn vele onderzoeksresultaten zette hij uiteindelijk het Jelinek dieet op papier. Zijn gelijknamig boek werd een gigantisch wereldsucces. Daarin beschrijft hij hoe hij door een aangepaste voeding en levensstijl de ziekte onder controle kreeg.

*De basis van het Jelinek dieet:.../...* 

Lees verder

----------


## Flogiston

Over MS schrijf je: "De ziekte is niet [...] levensbedreigend.".

Was dat maar waar...

Mijn nicht is eraan overleden.

Op dit moment ligt een vriendin in het ziekenhuis. Bij haar is zo'n tien jaar geleden MS geconstateerd. Ze heeft nu vrijwel permanente verzorging nodig, en zal waarschijnlijk in de loop van volgend jaar overlijden.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Sorry Flogiston, dat had ik verwijderd maar is toch blijven staan. Hoe dat door de mazen van het net is geglipt weet ik ook niet. Zal dat in het origineel artikel zeker aanpassen. Bedankt!

----------

